# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/6/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We had to call an audible today with the lack of sun. We trolled the marsh with black spoons, and were blessed with 3-4 schools of redfish that just kept coming back around!

The POC custom spinning rods, and Fins 20# windtamer braid got their work out.


----------

